# canada express entry with social work- Help



## JAGJITJATT (May 20, 2018)

hello, i want to know what i can do , as i score :- 
Age -34 
Bachelor's in Social Work ( BSW )
6 Years Experience
and also want to know that what i have to score in IELTS required for CRS 442 or more


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You would have to fill out one of those free online Express Entry calculators to figure out what your score is and in what area(s) you can improve your score based upon your specific circumstances.

Unfortunately, we cannot tell you what you need to score in the IELTS as we don't know the exact parameters you will be presenting to IRCC in your EE profile.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

JAGJITJATT said:


> hello, i want to know what i can do , as i score :-
> Age -34
> Bachelor's in Social Work ( BSW )
> 6 Years Experience
> and also want to know that what i have to score in IELTS required for CRS 442 or more


According to you other thread you have seven years of experience and have already done the IELTS.


----------



## JAGJITJATT (May 20, 2018)

colchar said:


> According to you other thread you have seven years of experience and have already done the IELTS.


that score is not enough


----------



## JAGJITJATT (May 20, 2018)

*Social work assessment from casw not from wes*

Social work assessment from casw not from wes
is it ok for me ? for Saskatchewan and express entry canada


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

An assessment from CASW would not be issued and not accepted by Canadian Immigration. Your educational achievements need to be assessed by WES.


----------



## JAGJITJATT (May 20, 2018)

Auld Yin said:


> An assessment from CASW would not be issued and not accepted by Canadian Immigration. Your educational achievements need to be assessed by WES.


but Saskatchewan in demand category required CASW assessment
Please help me , what i can do????

And please also tell me that how much time is required to get PR through IN- DEMAND Category???


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You should write and determine if you have sufficient qualifications to perform social work 8n Saskatchewan. 
https://www.sasw.ca/index.html


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Can all of these questions not be included in one thread rather than starting multiple threads for basically the same thing?


----------



## JAGJITJATT (May 20, 2018)

Auld Yin said:


> You should write and determine if you have sufficient qualifications to perform social work 8n Saskatchewan.
> https://www.sasw.ca/index.html


Saskatchewan in demand category required CASW assessment not from WES.


----------



## JAGJITJATT (May 20, 2018)

*but about promotion ?*

hi,
i joined my company as a social worker but after 5 years i got promotion, 

so my question is that but i will show to Canada embassy???

my joining letter shows my post as a social worker but now i am promoted as Community service worker.


please help me


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Get a new letter explaining your position.


----------



## JAGJITJATT (May 20, 2018)

*Casw assessment required for social worker - oid saskatchewan*



Auld Yin said:


> An assessment from CASW would not be issued and not accepted by Canadian Immigration. Your educational achievements need to be assessed by WES.



>snip<
SEE THESE LINES 

4212	Social and community service workers
Provide your assessment of equivalency letter from the Canadian Association of Social Workers showing your foreign credential is equivalent to a Canadian Bachelor or Masters of Social Work.


----------



## milanpatel11 (Jun 2, 2016)

JAGJITJATT said:


> hello, i want to know what i can do , as i score :-
> Age -34
> Bachelor's in Social Work ( BSW )
> 6 Years Experience
> and also want to know that what i have to score in IELTS required for CRS 442 or more


Canada is not a hostile country for international students. The minimum score you need in IELTS exam is CLB 7. Provincial Nomination Programs for Saskatchewan and Nova Scotia are considered good options if you have not achieved a decent score against the required CRS 442 or more.

If you are unable to score CLB 7, apply for immigration through the Saskatchewan Immigrant Nominee Program, also know as SINP. With a low IELTS clearance benchmark of 4.5 CLB, you can move to Saskatchewan termed as one of the popular states of the country.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

milanpatel11 said:


> Canada is not a hostile country for international students. The minimum score you need in IELTS exam is CLB 7. Provincial Nomination Programs for Saskatchewan and Nova Scotia are considered good options if you have not achieved a decent score against the required CRS 442 or more.
> 
> If you are unable to score CLB 7, apply for immigration through the Saskatchewan Immigrant Nominee Program, also know as SINP. With a low IELTS clearance benchmark of 4.5 CLB, you can move to Saskatchewan termed as one of the popular states of the country.


Except that Saskatchewan _isn’t_ a ‘state’, it’s a _province_. Australia, India, and the United States have ‘states,’ whereas Canada has provinces.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

milanpatel11 said:


> you can move to Saskatchewan termed as one of the popular states of the country.




What does that even mean? First, Canada does not have states, it has provinces. If you do not know the basic terminology you should not be offering advice. And since when has Saskatchewan been popular? Do you know anything about Saskatchewan???


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Except that Saskatchewan _isn’t_ a ‘state’, it’s a _province_. Australia, India, and the United States have ‘states,’ whereas Canada has provinces.



And apparently Saskatchewan is popular???


----------



## irfanis (Oct 22, 2018)

Hi everyone
i am 31y old
Master in Information Security and more than 7years experience in Information Security and 7score in IELTS.
Am i eligible for Canada Express Entry.
Thank You


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

irfanis said:


> Hi everyone
> i am 31y old
> Master in Information Security and more than 7years experience in Information Security and 7score in IELTS.
> Am i eligible for Canada Express Entry.
> Thank You


What is your CSR?


----------



## irfanis (Oct 22, 2018)

I calculate
It is 400 because i dont habe job offer letter and dont jave canada experience. Is thia ok or do i need to improve it?
How can one improve his score?
What are options for me?
Your suggestions will be helpful


----------



## irfanis (Oct 22, 2018)

Dear all,
I am married and want to apply without family because without my family profile,my CSR is 445 and when i add my family information,then it become 430 i guess and i want to apply alone and then will apply for my family if i get ITA
Any advice? Thank you friends


----------

